# Homemade Wine Glass & Cheese Dish(?)



## WoodTurner (Dec 11, 2007)

Here are two glasses that are for personal use. They are of locally scrounged walnut logs. The plate is for a church auction, but gives you an idea of a possible cheese platter. This plate shown won a 4th prize, Honorable Mention in the 2007 Texas State Fair competition. It has 90 pieces of wood and sterling silver and is 12" diameter. I've got several combos around the house like this.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 11, 2007)

Really awesome......Hope hannabarn see this stuff.


----------



## Harry (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow that is beautifull .
Harry


----------



## Dean (Dec 12, 2007)

Very nice skills! You certainly have a talent that I wish I had.


----------



## Waldo (Dec 12, 2007)

Beautiful


----------



## uavwmn (Dec 12, 2007)

WoodTurner, they are beautiful.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 12, 2007)

If that plate won fourth place, the others must be absolutely unbelievable. Great job woodturner. You have a real talent and love for the wood.


----------



## PeterZ (Dec 12, 2007)

Nice segmented turning, WT. Do you use a sled to cut your segments?


----------



## WoodTurner (Dec 12, 2007)

First of all thank you everyone. I don't have a sled at this time. My table saw is dangerous so I use the bandsaw, then cut the final segment to fit what may be an odd size.
I also use Tung Oil so after curing it is safe to eat or drink from. I can't stand to see all these trees that getbroken from storms or cut down by developers go to waste. There is another person on this board that I gave a smaller lathe to and am trying to get him to make some of those wine glasses also. He has made candle stick holdersand I love those things (or a home madetea light set) to go with our wooden wine glasses for aspecial dinner for momma and myself. I'm just wondering what other wine accessories I could make - any ideas? Those beer tap levers are easy so I haven't really spent much time on that.


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 12, 2007)

Beautiful work,


Let me think of some ideas.


Ramona


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 12, 2007)

You could make a 6 gallon French Oak Barrel for oaking and aging. You could make the barrel, the stand, the bung and the spigot.

Edit: It doesn't have to be round, it could be 8 sided or just 4 sided with dovetail joints and just inset the ends into a mortise joint.

*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## WoodTurner (Dec 12, 2007)

Now that you mention it why can't an oak barrel be in the shape of a oak box?


----------



## afireguy (Dec 13, 2007)

Cuz then It would be an Oak Box and not an OakBarrel....hehe.
*Just Kidding*,



...My wife and I had the distinct pleasure of drinking some fortified Port out of one of these beautiful wine glasses....it was very inspiring.....but I had to carry my wife home when we left Woodturners house..and she wasntquiteas inspiried as I was.....especially when she found out it was fortified with Everclear.........lol


----------



## WoodTurner (Dec 14, 2007)

I think we need to get our heads together and try a few home made martini glasses, cognac glasses and the such. I don't want to recommend our glass cutting procedure because someone may get hurt. I'm surprised we haven't gotten hurt in breaking them stems off yet. How many horse power is that cutter we use? I thought of putting a smaller disc on my grinder or making a hand crank one for safety. After using that thing I need a drink of Port to steady my nerves!!!










afireguy said:


> Cuz then It would be an Oak Box and not an OakBarrel....hehe.
> *Just Kidding*,
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grapeman (Dec 14, 2007)

Could you get something like a pipecutter with a diamond tip on it? Spin it around the stem and break it off like apiece of glass. I knew a girl who blew glass at Santa's Workshop at The North Pole, NY at Whiteface Mountain. She can blow just about anything out of glass.(Had to word that one carefully). Quite amazing to watch the process. Maybe you guys should give it a try. You are great with the turning.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 14, 2007)

My friend blows glass and I did a couple pcs once.He used to teach it at Southern Ct. state University. He now has his 
own set up in his house but I havent seen him in years.


----------



## WoodTurner (Dec 14, 2007)

appleman said:


> Could you get something like a pipecutter with a diamond tip on it? Spin it around the stem and break it off like apiece of glass. I knew a girl who blew glass at Santa's Workshop at The North Pole, NY at Whiteface Mountain. She can blow just about anything out of glass.(Had to word that one carefully). Quite amazing to watch the process. Maybe you guys should give it a try. You are great with the turning.






This has been a topic of conversation on other boards of which I'm a member. Haven't thought of anything yet and using a gas powered saw contraption like I use now isn't safe or practicle. When I figure something out I will share it for custom wine making accessories guys and gals like us.


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 14, 2007)

Just go to EBay and type in "Stemless" There are a lot of wine type glasses available at somewhat reasonable prices. Now what glue to use?


----------



## afireguy (Dec 14, 2007)

"This has been a topic of conversation on other boards of which I'm a member. Haven't thought of anything yet and using a gas powered saw contraption like I use now isn't safe or practicle. When I figure something out I will share it for custom wine making accessories guys and gals like us. "




I cant see anyproblemswith the way weve been cutting off the stems, 
I would say the 12horse, 2 stroke concrete extrication sawhas been working quite well......



But then again Im working the end with the trigger throttle, while your sticking your hands in front of the rotating blade......yeal now that I think about it.....I cant see anyproblemswith the way weve been cutting off the stems........lol



*Edited by: afireguy *


----------



## grapeman (Dec 15, 2007)

Well that explains the aprehension WoodTurner has for the method! Better wear some heavy duty gloves while holding the crystal goblets!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 15, 2007)

What about one of the higher end Dremel tools with an appropriate cutoff blade?


----------



## WoodTurner (Dec 17, 2007)

I use a Dremel tool to clean up any sharp edges on the stem section. AFIREGUY is right, we use a big 12 horse power 2 cycle saw contraption. That scares the bejeezus out of me to cut stems that way. It brings back images of _*Texas Chainsaw Massacre*_. I did see a YouTube method of cutting glass underwater with scissors and will try that at work next time. I don't see why it wouldn't work and be lots safer. 


Waldo, I talked tomy wood working friend up in Benton and he says you two used to work together. I think he's going to contact you soon and is working on his first set of wooden wine glasses. His last name is Kennedy so I hope that rings a bell for you.


I use an RTV clear compound of silica adhesive to bond the glass to the wood. That way the changes in the wood, with temp &amp; humidty, won't effect the glass. Have to do it just right so you get a clear uniform grip otherwise it looks splotchy and is weak and too much and you get big glob coming out the sides.*Edited by: WoodTurner *


----------



## Waldo (Dec 17, 2007)

WoodTurner said:


> Waldo, I talked tomy wood working friend up in Benton and he says you two used to work together. I think he's going to contact you soon and is working on his first set of wooden wine glasses. His last name is Kennedy so I hope that rings a bell for you.







What is his first name woodturner? Can't quite place him yet !!!


----------



## dkennedy (Dec 17, 2007)

Waldo said:


> WoodTurner said:
> 
> 
> > Waldo, I talked tomy wood working friend up in Benton and he says you two used to work together. I think he's going to contact you soon and is working on his first set of wooden wine glasses. His last name is Kennedy so I hope that rings a bell for you.
> ...



I sent you a PM Waldo.


----------



## WoodTurner (Dec 18, 2007)

afireguy said:


> "This has been a topic of conversation on other boards of which I'm a member. Haven't thought of anything yet and using a gas powered saw contraption like I use now isn't safe or practicle. When I figure something out I will share it for custom wine making accessories guys and gals like us. "
> 
> 
> 
> ...






After watching that YouTube video about cutting glass under water I tried a wine glass and was able to easily remove the stem under water with a pair of scissors. A lot safer. It was like cutting thick plastic or rubber. If anyone tries it please be sure to think safe before just diving right in. I think I'll use this method to cut glass now for those wooden wine glasses.


----------



## Harry (Dec 18, 2007)

Hey there woodturner post the youtube site about cutting glass under water 


Harry


----------



## Wade E (Dec 19, 2007)

I hope rrawhide doesnt mind me posting a pic of what he turned on his lathe but i thought they were to awesome not to. They are wine bottle tops with the rubber stoppers to protect the wine from aerating.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 19, 2007)

I told him i want to buy some as these are just so pretty!


----------



## WoodTurner (Dec 21, 2007)

Those are nice. That was one of my other projects I was talking to DKennedy about. My problem is finding a source for the stopper at a good price.


----------



## Harry (Dec 24, 2007)

The 2 letter openers are made of long leaf pine from the cotton sheads in Galveston Texas and they were built in the early 1900's. The round box is a piece of oak dunage i got from work. Tall vases made from spalted oak out of my brother in laws yard, Also made a bowl out of it but cant find the pic . Wine bottle stoppers are different woods dont remember where i got the wood. Will send more pics when i find them.
Harry


----------



## Wade E (Dec 24, 2007)

Very cool Harry.


----------



## jhawk (Dec 26, 2007)

Woodturner have you tried Penn State Industries for your source of stoppers? *Edited by: jhawk *


----------



## WoodTurner (Dec 30, 2007)

Nice items Harry. I haven't made any wine bottle stoppers yet. Talking with my friend in Arkansas we may try to put together some items for the wine &amp; cheese crowd.


I love it when folks can salvage wood from their part of the country and make beautifuluseful items out of it.


----------

